
Google Maps Billing API Down, Breaking Website Relying on Their API - pardner
Sigh. Looks like when Google&#x27;s internal API-billing is broken, they&#x27;d rather break apps that rely on the API than allow them to continue using the API while they fix their billing problem.<p>Poor design choice by Google IMO.<p>Maps suddenly missing from one of our web apps, Chrome developer console says &quot;You have exceeded your request quota for this API.&quot; Log into the account to make sure card on file is OK, and am greeted with the message &quot;The server has timed out while trying to process your request&quot; and the API console won&#x27;t display billing history.
======
samrohn
There is multiple issues going on
[https://status.cloud.google.com/](https://status.cloud.google.com/) I am not
able to access my cloud console / login to any of my machines on GCP from
cloud shell

~~~
pardner
Pity the geniuses at Google couldn't/wouldn't design their heavily replied
upon APIs to keep functioning if their BILLING is broken.

~~~
ezekg
You have no proof that the billing API is the underlying cause. It seems like
the root issue is from something else which is effecting multiple systems.

------
matdehaast
That is tricky. What stops a developer creating a service worker that catches
all the requests to the billing API and purposely fails them?

~~~
bzbz
I strongly doubt this API is external.

